# Chilly chili



## jwithnell (Nov 30, 2018)

Today was rainy and cold, but I was prepping to grill and smoke. Our church hosts presbytery tomorrow and

 I was asked to bring chili. My Puritanboard buds helped with their previous posts about techniques. Thanks, guys

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 30, 2018)

Looks delicious!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 30, 2018)

Looks awesome. Nothing like some hot chili on a cold day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jack K (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm sensing an internal call to become a minister in your presbytery. By tomorrow, if possible.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Cedarbay (Nov 30, 2018)

That looks glorious, Jean. I love the colorful veggies. Nothing like cooking with cast iron.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Nov 30, 2018)

Did you leave it raw? 
Im sure it is going to be great!


----------

